# Birth parent ******** pictures



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi


We haven't had our lo very long but have found that birth parents have got pictures of lo and information about lo on ********.  We are a while off making lo officially ours but when this happens can we stop them doing this?  Sw said she didn't know but at least we could keep tabs on them- honestly found it a bit disturbing.


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Pretty sure this came up before and there isn't anything you can do about it if the pictures are old pictures.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Nothing can be done, our birth grandparent of our oldest had his picture as her profile picture until just recently. He's been here 5 years now.


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Our lo is on both BM and BF ******** page, not as profile pic but in general pics.

The way I see it I have no right to do anything about the past, he was theirs then and I cant deprive them of that or of those memories they have, however if any of our pics of lo were to be on their pages now it would be a different matter, but its been stated that they will only ever see the letter box picture if they visit the office to 'view' it once its been scanned onto the LA files as they are not allowed to take a copy away in our lo's case.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

As far as I know there is nothing you can do about it, however our letter box co-ordinator did say if photos we sent started to appear on ******** we could stop sending photos as they have broken the letterbox rules. However, if they are old pictures which birth family have taken, they are allowed to have them / use them as they wish

it is awful, Im guilty of spying on birth family on ******** and luckily no pictures have appeared yet, but I worry that they will at some point


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We've been told that we cannot send photos as part of letterbox because of this very reason but just like Waiting Patiently we can store one at the office for BM to view but never take copies of or keep. We have sent regular update photos to his old SW but not been brave enough to allow them to keep a copy for BM yet as she only just reappeared and just had our first letterbox.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

I have to agree with WP and say that I feel that we don't really have any say in what they do with old pictures. It is their last pic they have of heir BC and I don't feel I should deprive them of holding on to that. Saying that I met BM and knowing her background I would not mind but I would def not go on fbook and search as seeing it would be really hard! Also my LO is a baby. I think I would feel differently if she had been placed older. This is just my opinion with regards to my LO. 
We have a no photos letterbox rule. I would be very unhappy if I ever saw or heard about recent photos being put on fbook. 
Xx


----------



## EveyBee (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all your help.  It's just difficult having known how lo came to us and the horrendous history to see them parading the pictures on there saying how awlful social services are for taking lo away and they were amazing parents and how people adopting are stealing children- when lo has been put through absolute torture and was lucky to get out alive.  Because of the risks there isn't any pictures back and forth, just letters.  

Lo already feels like ours and knowing what these people did makes me so angry- so very sorry for the rant, think monthly hormones aren't helping!!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

EveyBee - I would find that very hard in those circumstances. Hugs xx


----------

